# Surge reprisal: How much rating did you lose on NYE?



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

My rating fell from 4.92 to 4.84 after 21 trips and 296$ pay on NYE. Will be curious to know how others fared?


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I didn't get any surge, but fell 0.05 in the ratings.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

My rating fell from 4.87 to 4.79 on 15 fares for $262.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I went up from 4.79 to 4.80, 12 rides, $1100.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Hubby rating went from 4.83 to 4.81, 9 rides, $150ish, no surge


----------



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

i went up slightly from 4.67 to 4.72. about 10 rides. i stopped worrying too much about rating. the system is poor and there is not much we can do. uber knows we are always carrying intoxicated people and the rating is not neccesarily accurate.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

Just checking and my rating is still at 4.89...
I assume it will go down with the crap crowd from last night.
Only one puker though and he made it out the window, but down the side of the car. Nasty red color. Looked like someone had been shot while standing next my car. A quick wipe down with the crusty old towel I keep in the back and some water and back in business...

But good news, 18 rides - $1400, half uberX half uberXL and lots of surge. 5.9X! for one ride and a few at 3.7X and most of the rest in the 2.1-2.9 range.

Not bad for a 12 hour day...


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

marketmark said:


> Just checking and my rating is still at 4.89...
> I assume it will go down with the crap crowd from last night.
> Only one puker though and he made it out the window, but down the side of the car. Nasty red color. Looked like someone had been shot while standing next my car. A quick wipe down with the crusty old towel I keep in the back and some water and back in business...
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you had a better night than many here.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

My overall rating rarely changes, I think for NYE though I managed around the 4.85 mark. No surge fares, and I didn't work late so didn't get any drunk rides.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

fell from 4.88 to 4.79.. 11 rides. 2 @ 8.9 surge 1 @ 5.7 and a few in the normal surge ranges


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Up 0.05 on Lyft, no change on Uber. 19 rides, 350 gross


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

marketmark said:


> But good news, 18 rides - $1400, half uberX half uberXL and lots of surge. 5.9X! for one ride and a few at 3.7X and most of the rest in the 2.1-2.9 range.


Well done! What times and what neighborhoods were the 3.7 and 5.9?

I only saw +100 on Lyft in the Castro and Soma until around 3am and then 2x on Uber from 5am onwards between downtown and the marina.

Lots of little $5 - 10 fares, highest fare was $34 from North Beach to Berkeley at 1x


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

I avoided sf as much as possible...
Marin, where I am living this month, was great. Lots of surge and passengers because the drivers were all stuck in sf.
Traffic free highway driving at surge prices is great $$.

I ended up in the marina a few times, but traffic going deeper into the city looked so horrible from midnight until 2am that I turned off the phone even during the 2 and 3x surges and drove back over the bridge for easier money.

I ended up in sf after about 2am and stuck around for the surges until about 4am. Driving, and people, were still slow. But surges made it ok.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

My last 12 rides have all be heavy surge and no change.
I had lost 0.10 from Haloween, which I slowly regained.
Then actually went up during our craziest week, Art Basel last month, + 0.02


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

marketmark said:


> I avoided sf as much as possible...
> Marin, where I am living this month, was great. Lots of surge and passengers because the drivers were all stuck in sf.
> Traffic free highway driving at surge prices is great $$.
> 
> ...


I did see that surge that looked like it covered the whole of Marin, but it had no surge multiplier number on it as far as I could see, so I decided not to risk the $6 on the GG toll. D'oh!


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I did see that surge that looked like it covered the whole of Marin, but it had no surge multiplier number on it as far as I could see, so I decided not to risk the $6 on the GG toll. D'oh!


Yeah. It took me a few times driving up there to figure out where the multiplier is displayed.
If you zoom way out, you will see it way up near Petaluma for some reason. Then you can zoom in and actually read it.
I figured all the rides would be longer, with less traffic, and at least double the sf surge amount all night.
That and by looking at the passenger app I saw there was one available driver in Novato and a couple down in San Rafael and southern marin. Not much competition for the passengers.
The downside is it was 10-15 min on the highway to each pickup.
It is a huge area... Santa Rosa all the way to the GG bridge.

and the $6, my fastrack bill is going to be $36 for the night...


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Only surge ride I got last night was $7

Ratings-wise, I started the night with 4.94, went down to 4.87 (pretty sure it was the last passenger I had last night that brought me down, he was a ******) by the end of the night. Checked in the morning and I'm up to 4.88


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

No change.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Luberon said:


> My rating fell from 4.92 to 4.84 after 21 trips and 296$ pay on NYE. Will be curious to know how others fared?


How do you know what your rating is????? I drive in Australia and haven't been able to find anywhere that shows my rating. I was called in because my ratings were so erratic ... but never having seen them myself, I don't know where or what to improve!


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello, Stupid speaking here ...
How do you know what your rating is????? I drive in Australia and haven't seen anywhere that shows my rating - yes, I have looked at the dashboard. 
I was called in because my ratings were so erratic ... but never having seen them myself, I don't know where or what to improve!


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh, and another thing. You people obviously can see your ratings and they seem to be related to your fares? How does THAT work?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> Oh, and another thing. You people obviously can see your ratings and they seem to be related to your fares? How does THAT work?


You mean there is no number at the bottom of your screen or when you log out and go to the account screen?

Very strange


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

thedarkstar said:


> i went up slightly from 4.67 to 4.72. about 10 rides. i stopped worrying too much about rating. the system is poor and there is not much we can do. uber knows we are always carrying intoxicated people and the rating is not neccesarily accurate.


The system is poor, you say? Over here, Uber uses passenger star rating to haul you over the coals. 
I work in Brisbane and the 20-somethings in the Uber office are very attached to their overall city rating of 4.8 (they SAY!) because they are competing with two other large Australian cities ... but not looking at their drivers and riders and making intelligent decisions about where their marketing isn't working.

So you say you aren't worrying too much about rating ... Over here, if your rating is not up to scratch, you will get 'taken off the platform'. Considering that on weekend afternoons there are often so few drivers around I can be pinged to ride 15 minutes to fetch an $18.00 fare ... they really don't seem to think very hard about where the platform isn't working.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Luberon said:


> My rating fell from 4.92 to 4.84 after 21 trips and 296$ pay on NYE. Will be curious to know how others fared?


I drive in Australia and so perhaps that is why I don't understand this comment? Firstly - how do you know what your rating is? I can't see anyplace where my driver rating appears. Secondly, why did your rating FALL on NYE? How does the number of trips/amount made affect your ratings????


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> You mean there is no number at the bottom of your screen or when you log out and go to the account screen?
> 
> Very strange


Hi Sydney Uber
Do you mean when I log out on the phone - or on the dashboard??? Perhaps I am not noticing something?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

My Rating went from a 4.88 to a 4.89. All rides that night were 5* with 3 surges. I think I saved myself from a high surge ride when the persons phone died on them and I offered them a charger for their phone. They were very happy with that.

Mind you it was a slow night. Only 19 rides.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> Hi Sydney Uber
> Do you mean when I log out on the phone - or on the dashboard??? Perhaps I am not noticing something?


What phone type do you use to receive drive requests (pings)? an Uber iPhone, your own iPhone or an android device?
I want to show you screen captures of how to see your rating. 
Also, the rating system has been a thorny issue with many of us drivers, you can read a few stories in the complaints and ratings forums on this website


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Now 


UberHammer said:


> My rating fell from 4.87 to 4.79 on 15 fares for $262.


that's a come up


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Luberon said:


> What phone type do you use to receive drive requests (pings)? an Uber iPhone, your own iPhone or an android device?
> I want to show you screen captures of how to see your rating.
> Also, the rating system has been a thorny issue with many of us drivers, you can read a few stories in the complaints and ratings forums on this website


Hi Luberon - THANK you for responding! Another (rare) female driver, I note ... 
a) I use their Uber iPhone.
b) The rating system - probably because I am still a newbie, a woman of a certain age and also an analytical type - seems to function very poorly. That said, I don't know what it indicates - all these drivers showing how their ratings rose or fell as against what they earned? 
It seems to me thus far that no matter what you earn, if riders give you a poor 'star rating' in specific areas, that affects your WHOLE rating - makes sense. Drivers, on the other hand, get one clumsy option - the stars - and from my pov, unless the rider vomits or starts a fight (hasn't happened yet) - they get 5* regardless of how rude or grumpy.
In the end though ... a driver who works many hours, makes Uber its money and keeps slogging at it ... should be regarded highly by them.
I am aware of ageist and gender-based negative ratings from BOTH the riders and within the Uber structure itself - a big mistake. 
Anyway
Interested to hear your views and thanks for offer of help.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Antqueen said:


> Hi Sydney Uber
> Do you mean when I log out on the phone - or on the dashboard??? Perhaps I am not noticing something?


I use the Uber iPhone btw.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

My rating hasn't change in over a month. I think it is broke.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> Hi Sydney Uber
> Do you mean when I log out on the phone - or on the dashboard??? Perhaps I am not noticing something?


Hi Antqueen (another Brisbane driver here)

When you are logged on to the driver app, your rating will be in the bottom right hand corner of the screen.

Similarly, you can log into your Uber Partner account (partners.uber.com) and then go into dashboard. You can then choose how many days of data to show (1, 7, 30 or 365) and it will give you your average rating. I log in every day after I finish and check out my rating for the last day and 7 days worked.

You sound like you are a fairly new driver and if that is the case you need to understand that Uber has been around long enough now in Australia that PAX have a fairly high expectation of what a good ride is.

When you went into the driver centre about your rating, did they give you any feedback at all on what the issues were - my experience is that when I've had bad ratings most people will leave a comment as to the problem. If you are concerned about having the platform turned off, I would suggest keeping in constant contact with the CSRs here in Brisbane and show that you are generally concerned and trying to improve things.

Do you offer water to riders? That's about all I do. As far as opening doors, if someone comes towards the front passenger door, I'll lean across and open it for them, I don't get out and do it. I do carry mints, but I don't offer them - seems a little bit creepy oftering lollies to strangers  I'm a pretty chatty sort of person, but you do learn when people don't want to talk. I always ask people how their day/night has been, and always say have a nice day/night at the end of the trip.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> Secondly, why did your rating FALL on NYE? How does the number of trips/amount made affect your ratings????


Ratings may fall on holidays like NYE because of the surge pricing system. PAX get the shits when they have to pay more, even after agreeing to it, and then take out their unhappiness on the driver. If you are having issues keeping your rating high, I would suggest staying away from surge pricing until you have done enough trips that a bad rating here and there doesn't make any difference to your overall rating.


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

4.9 to 4.7 on new years eve from surge pricing.


----------

